# Problème Cyberduck



## Skeud (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un problème avec Cyberduck.
En fait, quand je lance un upload de plusieurs fichiers, soit ca commence à uploader nickel et ca chute très rapidement à 0 pour me mettre une "erreur de connexion" et sinon, si j'envoie qu'un mini fichier, ca l'upload très vite, puis ca se bloque, me met une "erreur de connexion, puis je relance et là c'est OK mais c'est trop long....
Pourtant ma Freebox me parait bien config (port 21 rediriger vers le 21 de mon IP) et sinon firewall de mac inactif donc...

une idée? j'ai dejà rechercher sur le forum et qq1 qui avait la solution ne l'a pas détaillé....:hein:


----------



## padme64 (17 Octobre 2007)

Il est impératif de zipper tes dossiers. D'autre partil faut absolument éviter les noms trop long, pas d'accents, pas de caractères spéciaux et pas d'espaces sinon, une fois sur deux ça plante...


----------



## indesign (17 Octobre 2007)

Skeud a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec Cyberduck.
> En fait, quand je lance un upload de plusieurs fichiers, soit ca commence à uploader nickel et ca chute très rapidement à 0 pour me mettre une "erreur de connexion" et sinon, si j'envoie qu'un mini fichier, ca l'upload très vite, puis ca se bloque, me met une "erreur de connexion, puis je relance et là c'est OK mais c'est trop long....
> ...




oui ca c'est courant avec free .... 

alors d'abord ton hote doit être ftpperso.free.fr pour tout les type de compte 
après ton nom de connexion et ensuite ton password 
et normalement ca ne dévrai pas buggé 


Sinon essaye Transmit ici ou sinon un shareware appellé yummiftp il marche impec'  ici


----------



## Skeud (18 Octobre 2007)

juste pour préciser:mon FAI est bien Free mais moi en fait je cherche à uploader les fichiers wordpress(=idem autres fichiers quelconque) sur  MON hébergeur que je paie autre que l'espace perso free.
sinon j'ai essayé Transmit et ca bug pareil.

j'essayerais ce soir avec yummitp


----------



## Skeud (18 Octobre 2007)

Voilà je viens d'essayer YummitFTP et quand je lance par exemple un upload de 4 fichiers, ben ca upload le premier et paf ca marque : 32 Ko sur 32 Ko (immobilisé)

Exactement pareil que sur transmit, ou Cyberduck

Personne peut m'aider??????? svp....


----------



## Skeud (18 Octobre 2007)

J'y crois pas, l'upload sur mon serveur espace perso Free marche nickel de chez nickel..................................et super rapide...
par contre toujours idem quand je veux uploader sur mon serveur chez h&#233;bergeur....

EDIT:en fait y'a d'autres bug pour mon serveur free(baisse de la cadence et qqs reconnexions en cours d'upload) mais ca ne se bloque pas et ca marche....


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Je remonte le Topic car j'ai constamment ce genre de soucis d'upload et que sur du FTP (J'ai testé un upload sur megaupload et ça upload à 100 Ko/s sans soucis.

Au départ, j'avais un FTP chez Free et je me suis dit que c'était peut être le problème. Mais c'est la même sur le FTP de Neuf (Mon FAI) et celui de Multimania.

J'ai eu ce genre de problème depuis que j'ai switché donc sur Tiger aussi bien que Leopard et avec Transmit, CyberDuck, FireFTP et encore d'autres dont j'ai plus les noms en tête.

J'ai eu 2 FAI différents et le problème est récurrent.

Conclusion, je pense que c'est une soucis au niveau de Mac OS et je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce problème qui est très important pour moi car j'upload de gros fichiers musicaux (Je suis Ingé Son) et ça me pose des soucis au quotidien.

Certains de mes clients m'apprécient pas trop que leur morceaux traînent dans les méandres des serveurs de Megaupload et autres sites du même genre.

PS: Le Firewall d'OSX est off et j'ai ouvert les ports 20 et 21.

Pour vous donner une idée, là j'upload un fichier à 7 Ko au lieu des 100 Ko de ma ligne.


----------



## sabouche (7 Février 2010)

Bonsoir 

je relance le fil de discussion car j ai aussi des pbs de connexion avec Cyberduck

cela fait plusieurs jours que je n arrive plus à me connecter, j'ai tantot l'erreur "broken pipe" ou " time out" 
j'ai décidé aujourd hui d'essayer avec Fetch pour voir, et ça ne marche pas non plus cette fois c'est "temps de connexion trop long. Vous avez peut etre un problème de réseau (ou qqch comme ça! 

du coup, je ne sais plus quoi faire! je précise qu'on est venu m installer la fibre optique la semaine dernière et à cause d'une mauvaise manip du technicien, ma freebox est passé en "erreur 80" cad plus de net/tel/TV
un autre technicien est venu et m'a tout remis en ordre, je me demande du coup si ça n'a pas affecté mon réseau...
j'ai vérifié aussi mon firewall n est pas activé

je précise d'avance que je suis très nulle en informatique et c est deja un miracle que j arrive à comprendre comment marche le FTP à la base  Alors j espère que ce n est pas un problème trop grave...

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## kasimodo (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à Tous et Très Bonne Année

Mon problème de 2011 est que je voudrais bien renvoyer l'index au  serveur via cyberduck comme je fais habituellement mais je n'arrive plus  à avoir la connexion et du coup je ne peux pas avoir accès à mon espace  distant. Le service technique de mon serveur m'a conseillé de mettre une nouvelle  adresse mrs. mais je ne sais pas comment (à quelle endroit). j'ai essayé sur le ftp://at123@mrs.53serveur.com mais quenini.

Quelqu'un a-t'il une solution please?
bien à vous


----------



## Madeline (11 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
je relance ce topic
mon problème: cyberduck me proposait une mise à jour avec une nouvelle version... mais comme j'étais sur un rush, j'ai par 3 fois au moins cliquer sur «me le rappeler plus tard» 
et en fin de p.m.... alors qu'il fallait que je mette en ligne une modification de l'un de mes sites... en cliquant sur cyberduck... qui était déjà ouvert (j'avais déjà fait 2 mises en ligne aujourd'hui)
plus rien... vide ... plus un seul signet...

que faire ! J'ai 6 sites que je mets en ligne via cyberduck...

merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Madeline (11 Mars 2011)

Au cas où cela puisse être intéressant pour d'autres...
j'ai trouvé l'explication et la solution via le forum des utilisateurs d'iweb
*ICI*


----------



## rejane (19 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous,
moi c'est simple: cyberduck fonctionne parfaitement quand d'un coup, il se plante:
I/O Erreur: échec de la connexion
connect timed out
J'ai tout déconnecté; réinstallé Cyberduk; rebooter la FreeBob, Rebouté le boitier HD; vérifier que le disque du boitier HD est bien connecté: rien n'y fait!!!
comment faire ?
merci d'avance


----------

